# BUAV statement on 2007 animal research statistics for Scotland



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Tuesday, 30 Sep 2008 15:21 
Home Office Minister Meg Hillier today revealed the extent of animal testing that took place in Scotland in 2007 in a written answer to questions tabled by Labour MP for Ayrshire North & Arran Katy Clark*.

The answers reveal:

The number of experiments  slightly up at 392,671  is still almost double the ratio per head of population for the rest of the UK - just over 14 per cent of the UK's three million plus** procedures were carried out in Scotland - even though Scots make up only around eight per cent of the total population.

*Taxpayers foot the bill for the majority of procedures  68 per cent were carried out in universities/medical schools.*

The number of experiments carried out by commercial organisations  which range from contract testing firms that carry out tests for everyday products to pharmaceutical companies  doubled compared to 2006.

BUAV Chief Executive Michelle Thew said: People living in Scotland will be shocked to hear that the number of animals used in experiments per head of population north of the border in 2007 is still almost double the ratio for the rest of the UK. They will also be shocked that the majority of experiments carried out in Scotland on rising numbers of animals, including dogs and monkeys, were funded by the taxpayer at Scottish universities.

Contrary to what we are sometimes led to believe, much of this research is not directed at finding cures for diseases. For example, animals were force-fed raspberry juice and cabbage at Glasgow and Aberdeen universities before being killed to examine the effects on their bodies, despite the existence of human examples. All animals used experience pain and suffering and are routinely killed when the experiments are finished.

The Government is clearly ignoring the majority public opinion in Scotland. For example, in a poll carried out last month for the BUAV by YouGov, 73 per cent of Scots said the Government should ban the use of animals to test household products and their ingredients

Policy makers must now start listening to voters and take steps to stop spending their cash on unpopular and unethical research in favour of modern, humane and effective research that delivers the cures we need and reflects the cruelty-free society in which wed all like to live.'

Ends

http://www.politics.co.uk/opinion-formers/press-releases/opinion-former-index/animal-welfare/buav-statement-on-2007-animal-research-statistics-scotland-$1242904$364615.htm


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

That is so sad, all those poor animals


----------

